# coyote/varmint rifle picks



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

what would you choose to be the best fairly long range (200 yds +) varmint cartridge to down coyotes? I'm thinking one that has good flat trajectory and enough killing power for varmints in the 30 lb. + range (coyotes, big chucks, etc.). Name also a choice in the respected caliber could also take for a open range deer hunt?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

22-250 for varmints.

25-06 for varmints and deer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you want a dual purpose varmint/deer rifle, it's hard to beat a 243 or 6mm
There are a lot of bullet choices, especially if you load your own

Some will hunt deer with a 223, but I think it's a little light for that purpose, and many guns won't stabilize the heavier bullets.

I like Remingtons and Brownings, but any good bolt action would work


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

for purposes of more specificity, let's just choose the ideal coyote varmint longer range loads. The dual purpose deer/varmint choice might cloud over the main thrust of the hunt specifically to kill those bigger varmints over 150 yds.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

150 yards is a gimme on coyotes, a 223 will work or any other centerfire. When you start reaching out 250-400 yards, things change a bit and you'll want either a faster or a heavier bullet, or both. I've had great luck with a Swift, 22-250, 22-250 Improved, 243, 25-06, 7STW, 6mm, 224 Clark, etc. Anything similar will go get a coyote way out there. My 223 will hit them at 350 yards, but not always drop them immediately, they sometimes run 75 yards or so.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Coyotes at fairly long range is, in my opinion, one of the few things the .243 is perfect for. For combination coyote and deer hunting it would be hard to beat the .25-06. I know the .243 will work on deer but it's just one round I've never really liked.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Murray in ME said:


> I know the .243 will work on deer but it's just one round I've never really liked.


Me too. My first good centerfire was a 243 and I never fell in love with it. It seems like so many rounds do the same things better.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a browning 243 A bolt I use it for deer and yotes


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

For coyotes out to 300yds and deer to 150yds or so a .223 will work with the proper bullets. The .223 is perfect for coyotes imo at any range I am likely to shoot. The .223 is marginal for deer but works well(if legal in your area) if you place the proper bullet in the proper place. TTT


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

ar 15 iron sights


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

ace admirer said:


> ar 15 iron sights


Like the 15, but am going to need a scope, can't see the long ranges any more. Good suggestion you might like in a scope. I have a Colt A2 LE.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i like a good sighthound & a knife for both.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For coyotes in just about any weather condition and a rifle you can walk into just about any mom and pop store to buy ammo for it is hard to beat a good bolt action rifle chambered for the 243. 
6mm and 6.5 mm are another good choice but ammo with most is not readly avabily at many small town mom and pop stores.

Were I to chose just one rifle for deer and coyotes I'd look for a 257 Roberts in a bolt action. 

Just a gun I would pick a good 12ga. with choke tubes. shoot # 4 shot for the coyotes and a slug for the deer.
Many places here in Michigan the 12ga is the best choice cause you have to call the coyotes in close (40 to 50 yds.) due to the heavy brush.

I really like my 220 swift when it isn't real windy. Since we can't stop the wind having the 243 as a back up is perfect.

 Al


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use the 30-06 for varmints. That way when deer season rolls around I am prepared.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

For a pure varmint caliber I like the .220 swift. For a deer/coyote rifle I agree w/ alleyyooper, the .257 roberts or for a little more pop the .257 weatherby


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

For varmints:

1. .223, because the rounds are the most reasonably priced, will also work in the AR and I ain't that good past 250, no how.

Combination:

1. 25-06, hands down. Darn near the same as a .257 Weatherby, but a lot easier to reload.

Alternates:

1. Varmints - the Swift. Wicked fast.
2. Combo - 257 Roberts +P. Can use regular .257 Roberts rounds, which have very little recoil and work well for young hunters. The +P stuff can get out there.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Moonwolf... You didn't say if you reload, but I will assume not, so if you're buying off the shelf ammo you might need readily available stuff, or maybe not?. Or whether you hunt for pelts with minimal hide damage, or not?

You've been offered lots of good calibers and choices. My own personal favorite for coyotes has been the .22-250. I've probably shot upwards of a thousand with this cartridge, in many different makes. I had pet loads that never exited despite close or far. I've also taken some heavy bodied muleys, but with chosen shots. It could have just as easiy been a .220 Swift, just have never owned one... yet!

I've never had a .243 but had a couple 6mm Remingtons that were quite satisfactory, but I've always handloaded. If I had never pelt hunted, and wanted a gun for varmits to deer and up to elk, my choice as many others would be a 25-06. I've had one in Sako and another in Remington, and they both have made outstanding shots... for me anyway, from prairie dogs to deer! A .257 Roberts improved offers the same ballistics, but the time with one I had was limited. I've never shot an elk with a .25 calibre, but wouldn't hesitate if the proper shot was presented. In fact, one of my most favorite guns is a Savage 99A carbine in 250-3000, that I picked up as a unfired in the box gun, in the late eighties. It's taken a slew of coyotes and several deer, but is outdated by todays standards.

I havn't kept track of the newer calibers, and bullet/powder/ammo offerings like I once did, hence I'm pretty limited.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a friend with a 250 3000 in a savage 99C. awsome chambering in a nice little lever gun.
If he cut notches for kills he wouldn't have a stock or forearm left.

 Al


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

For just one rifle to serve both purposes, I'd look at a .30-06 or .308, but that ain't to say there aren't plenty of other great options. Could go lighter in my neck of the woods, but we aren't often faced with really long shots and our deer and coyotes are much smaller. If you're in grizzly country, that might also be something worth taking into account.


----------

